# Symbole erstellen



## Jackster (15. August 2004)

Hallo.

Weiß jemand von euch wie man qualitativ hochwertige Symbole erstellt? (vorallem mit welchem Programm?)

Würd sowas in der Art suchen:
Link 


Gebraucht wird das ganze für ne Navigation einer Website.



MfG Jackster


----------



## Clubkatze (15. August 2004)

Also generell kannst du sowas mit Photoshop oder Illustrator oder ähnlichem erstellen. Was sich auch anbieten würde ist dies hier: http://www.axialis.com/


----------



## Jackster (15. August 2004)

Weißt du wie das geht?

Mich würde vorallem interessieren wie man so "glatte" Grafiken erstellen kann.


----------



## Jackster (17. August 2004)

Weiß niemand wie das geht?

Ist dringend.


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. August 2004)

Symbole / Iconen (Icons) werden in 99% der Fälle mit einem Vektorprogramm erstellt (z. B. Illustrator, CorelDraw, Freehand, etc.) und erst anschließend in andere Formate konvertiert.

Auf die Schnelle wird Dir niemand helfen können - zumindest nicht erklären wie man das macht, denn hier braucht man Erfahrung. Wenn Du Glück hast, ist jemand bereit das für Dich zu erledigen (ob mit oder ohne Bezahlung hängt vom Spaß- und Freizeitfaktor der Person ab  )

Naja, für Anfänger tun es die Wing-/Webdings(2) von Micro$oft auch


----------



## greynox (18. August 2004)

Seit gerüßt Leute,
hier hab ich vieleicht was dir weiter hilft ein "Tutorial",  es kommt dem schon nahe was du suchts also: Look at this. 

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Jackster (18. August 2004)

danke greynox 

@Neurodeamon: danke für den Tipp,is schonmal ein anfang,weil ich hab nicht gewusst welches Progg sich am besten dafür eignet.


----------

